# The X Factor



## Thomas McMillan

I've been watching The X Factor since it fist started and of course am watching it this year! (Like I hope so many of you are.)

My favourites are Diana and Rachel but Austin is good too, so is Alexandra and maybe Laura/Ruth. But Diana and Rachel and probably Austin are my main faves.

Who do you like?


----------



## GreenNeedle

Each year X Factor seems to be getting more and more fake.  Everybody has had problems.  Everyone has a story etc.  Like a Soap Opera.  I do watch it though because I like to hear people sing/perform live good and bad and then I like to hear Simon give honest reviews whilst the others are blinded by the stories.  However I can't agree totally with your 'favs'. lol.

My opinion (from the beginning)
Bad Lashes - Not good enough to be last 12

Girl Band - As above

Scott - Worse than the 2 above and boring with it.

Ruth - This woman is sex on legs.  Was really cool when she first sand some spanish in a song.  Soon got boring though.  Didn't think she'd be as good until the live shows started.

Rachel - I can't stand her.  She has a powerful voice and can sing powerful snogs but failed boot camp and the second stage and shouldn't have got through.  Was the worst performer for both of the first 2 weeks and should already be out.  Was better tonight but still not in tune.  Doesn't strike me as a very nice person either.  too much story.  Rude, know it all.  Maybe I just don't like her.

Laura White - She can sing, is powerful but doesn't really make an impression on me.

JLS - Oh no not another boy band.  These guys are good though and 3 of them can sing (the louder one could do with walking. lol)  I quite enjoy them

Eoghan - EVery series has the young boy for the ah factor and granny votes.  Can't sing though.  Not overly impressed.

Diane Vickers - Don't know what it is because her voice sems to struggle through most of the songs but she has something.  Shes not the pretties girl in the competition.  Shes not got the best voice in the competition.  Something works though and the 'perceived' (true ot fake) vulnerability she shows comes through and somehow makes each song sound 10x better than it actually is.

Daniel - Shouldn't have got to the final 12.  suzie was much much better.  He has a story though and that gets votes (and ratings.)  Not very tuneful.  A little bland.  I prefer the adverts.

Austin - This chap has an awesome voice and I though his version of the Chris Cornell version of Billie Jean was awesome.  Yet another pretty boy with yet another story but his voice lets you ignore that and appreciate a talent.

Alexandra Burke - She was my favourite to win from her audition (for this series.)  Incredible voice.  Beautiful.  Great body.  Something is getting me a little bored with her though. Are there not enough 'warbling' girls/women in the charts already drowning out instrumental breaks with their boring predictable beyonce/mariah 'voice solos' replacing instrumental solos?  She does have the best voice in the cometition IMO and she is definately appealing to the eye but nothing new, there are tons of them.

My prediction (although it has changed a couple of times already) for the final 3 are:
JLS, Austin, Diane.   The latter was Alexandra pre live shows.

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Okay, this is my opinion on everyone

Bad Lashes - I originally preferred them to Girl Band but wasn't so sure when the live shows came around. They shouldn't have made the live shows though, but there wasn't really a better alternative group to be honest.

Girl Band - same.

Scott - he was growing on me, but nothing special about him. He shouldn't have gone to Daniel last night.

Ruth - I dunno... never used to appeal to me but is again growing on me. She has definately proved that she can sing after Purple Rain and last night's song. I just don't really get her though.

Rachel - I understand how people can not like her because of how 'forward' she is but that's what I like about her. I just find her the most real and genuine person because she isn't nesessarily making herself as 'polished' as the others are in the competition. She has such a unique voice and I know she can give more than she already has. She's good but i know a lot of people won't get what she's about and will have perceptions of her.

Laura - she can sing, I guess but she's not really doing it for me. Just doesn't really appeal to me.

JLS - the groups never really appeal to me for some reason. Same goes for these guys, but they are okay I guess.

Eoghan - won't last too long. That's it really.

Diana - really unique voice and I really like her. I know though, like Rachel a lot of people won't get her etc. I just hope she can pull of each thing (like big band, disco, etc) but I know she will.

Daneil - can't sing. Shouldn't be in the competition over Scott.

Austin - he's great. 

Alexandra - not as great as I thought she would be, I thought she would really stand out but not so much. It's maybe all still too diva - Mariah, Christina this week. She hasn't given that WOW performance for me yet.

I don't think there's really one or two people that REALLY stand out as winners for me this year. The general standard is definately really high this year once you exclude people like Daniel. 

What you've got to remember though, is last year Leon was rubbish for the first few weeks and then upped his game and went on to win. Obviously, this isn't gonna happen from Daniel but it most likely will happen to quite a few others and they will begin to stand out. I'm not sayint Leon 'stood out' exactly, but he made the final and won over Rydian who was a great singer and this could happen again this year.

Austin will be int he final hands down. I'm not sure about anyone else though, anything could happen. I think JLS might be and then it'll maybe be between Laura and Alexandra. Not sure though. As much as I like Diana, I don't think she'll be in the final.


----------



## GreenNeedle

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Rachel - I understand how people can not like her because of how 'forward' she is but that's what I like about her. I just find her the most real and genuine person because she isn't nesessarily making herself as 'polished' as the others are in the competition. She has such a unique voice and I know she can give more than she already has. She's good but i know a lot of people won't get what she's about and will have perceptions of her.



It's not through any perceptions of Rachel nor that I don't get what she is about.  Her problem is that for her to win she needcs to sing and get everything perfect on stage and then keep her mouth shut when the song finishes.  She has a great voice but once she opens her mouth 'when not singing the song' she is arrogant and I don't care about any of the contestants 'tales of woe'.  They have no consequence with me.  If I watch I want to see a good performer.  If they just listen to the judges comments then you just judge them on the song.  This is why they do the 'intro bits before the performance.  They know that it also determines the way some people will vote as it would me (if I voted.)

Problem is 3 weeks, 3 performances and Rachel hasn't sung a song in tune yet.  Coupled with her arrogance, and mouthy personality  and total failures at all but the first audition and she has proved nothing and is way behind the front runners already.  I personally think if she gets toward the latter stages she will end up getting over confident in herself and crash, either by forgetting the lyrics (yet again) or by thinking she can say whatever she wants.

I think Austin has the best all round appeal in the competition, JLS will get the 'black' vote and Diana has the alternative appeal.  Alexandra has the best voice in the competition but there are so many acts in the business like what she is doing she won't win.  Therefore seeing as she is the prettiest in the competition she can come and sing for me if she wants. lol

AC


----------



## GreenNeedle

I just noticed a few more things I didn't like whilst the wife watched it.

1 - Rachel when she was near the end of the song and waiting to do the final 'long' finishing note nodding to the crowd like a boxer does implying 'how good am I'.  I like her even less now. lol

2 - Daniel's tears at the end of his song which he soooo quickly recovers from and then as he walks away after being 'saved' clenching his fist in a 'come on' way.  What 'respect' he has for his dead wife that he uses her as the sympathy vote to stay in a talent show.  How many times will it work?

I normally only listen to it whilst doing something else and don't see many of these little things.

AC


----------



## LondonDragon

I watch the auditons because they are funny and you do get some crazy people in there lol
After that I don't bother anymore and could care less who wins lol


----------



## aaronnorth

i like Rachel but it is when she goes off on one with her loud mouth. Like the other night after she had finished and she started saying "you guys are the best, you are 'mazin" (to the band) rather than just saying thankyou and you are great. You know what i mean?

top 3 for me are: Laura, Austin, JLS

although i dont like JLS


----------



## LondonDragon

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i like Rachel but it is when she goes off on one with her loud mouth. Like the other night after she had finished and she started saying "you guys are the best, you are 'mazin" (to the band) rather than just saying thankyou and you are great. You know what i mean?


I don't wanna be mean or seem racist in anyway, but you just can't educate people over night, she had a pretty rough past, and this is her way out to a better life, lets hope she can pull it off.


----------



## aaronnorth

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like Rachel but it is when she goes off on one with her loud mouth. Like the other night after she had finished and she started saying "you guys are the best, you are 'mazin" (to the band) rather than just saying thankyou and you are great. You know what i mean?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna be mean or seem racist in anyway, but you just can't educate people over night, she had a pretty rough past, and this is her way out to a better life, lets hope she can pull it off.
Click to expand...


i know about her past etc but surely she would be able to control her mouth abit more?



> lets hope she can pull it off



i hope so too, but if anything would ruin it for her, like i said before, it would be her arrogance.


----------



## LondonDragon

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i know about her past etc but surely she would be able to control her mouth abit more?


Easier said than done mate!


----------



## Behold

I watch this year on year and I think this is the best year for the last 2 or so.

My opinion (from the beginning)

GROUPS

Bad Lashes - Beter than girlband but not good enough really....

Girl Band - How.... Really how did they make it that far???

JLS - Best of the groups but not amazing. still entertaining though.

I think the Jackson 4 should have made it through....

BOYS

Scott - Once a blue coat always a blue coat.....

Eoghan - As Said.... Every series has the young boy for the ah factor and granny votes.  He can sing but not anything great

Austin - Good best of the boys but not outstanding.....

OVERS

Ruth - Getting better and better. Purple Rain and Big Band week made her a top 5/6 contender. Not a winner though

Rachel - I too can't stand her.  She has a powerful voice and can sing powerful song. But not consistant as in boot camp. Time will tell.

Daniel - sympathy vote.... can't stand him. bad singer one of the worst of the top 12..

GIRLS

Laura White - She can sing, is powerful spot on has a few issues with some notes but one of my favs.

Diane Vickers - My fav of the comp. Not everyones cup of tea but i think she is unique and would make a good album....

Alexandra Burke - Nothing wrong with this girl she can sing and is probably the one that would be ready to record now but not a hit artist. she is too same old same old.......

Final 3 The girls all by themselves. there the best 3 maybe a Boy might get a teen vote to upset that and maybe rachel or Ruth might pop a few crackers out to secure a place....


----------



## GreenNeedle

Behold said:
			
		

> Ruth might pop a few crackers out to secure a place....



Lets hope the X Factor wardrobe finds a badly fitting dress. He, he.  They've given us a few 'tasters' so far. lol

Austin has an awesome voice.  can't see why you think its nothing special.

AC


----------



## Behold

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Behold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth might pop a few crackers out to secure a place....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope the X Factor wardrobe finds a badly fitting dress. He, he.  They've given us a few 'tasters' so far. lol
> 
> Austin has an awesome voice.  can't see why you think its nothing special.
> 
> AC
Click to expand...


LOL you could knock someone out if they we left unrestrained....

As to austin im not saying he is bad and i agree his billie jean was good (I also agree with the judges David Cook did it better) but something for me just doesn't click.


----------



## Behold

Errrr Blonde is not disco..... is Louie an idiot....


----------



## GreenNeedle

I can't beleive how they keep saying Rachel has more to give and keeping her in??

She has a great voice but has a limited variety, one style and hasn't sung a single song in tune in the live shows yet.

Add to that her mess up tonight and through the other stages after the initial auditions and something says to me that her story is worth more than her ability (to perform on the night!!!)

Funny thing tonight though I was saying to my wife that JLS were starting to remind me of a good old fashioned male quartet like the four tops and then ten minutes later they did a good old fashioned male quartet song (albeit seasons and not tops. lol)

Top performances tonight were for me Diane and JLS.

Laura has a superb voice but doesn't interest me.  She reminds me of Lisa Stansfield (voicewise as she hasn't got as bad a haircut)

Alexandra has an even better voice IMO but just bores me now.  Diva after Diva song and nothing new.  shame because she is fit as. lol

Ruth is still sex on legs but her singing lets her down and I think its time for her to become a star in spain.

Contrary to the judges opinions I thought Daniel sounded really good tonight and sounded realistic with his song for a change. Still hate his 'fake' tears and clenched fist of victory last week after using his wife's death story to get the sympathy vote through, even though Scott was also an also ran.

Final 3 will now be Laura, Diane, JLS.  I think JLS may pip Diane to it because they are becoming increasingly likeable, enjoyable and all round performers.  Diane is very good to but I don't think she has as much of a widespread appeal.

Hopefully next year backgrounds / history storylines are banned from the start and people can just judge performances rather than 'deserving a chance in life'

AC

p.s.  I agree with Louis on that song.  Blondie turned into pop disco when they became popular to much criticism for 'selling out' but that song was toward the end of their punk rock sound!!!   She still did a great job though.


----------



## Thomas McMillan

What a show!

I knew Diana could pull it off again - she always can and that song was faultless as usual. I've liked her from the beginning and I'm so surprised at how many other people are saying that they like her aswell, not because she's not a good singer but because of her quirkiness. I think she might actually get to the final because of this.

I'm feelin' JLS more nowadays, I reckon they will make the final.

I dunno what it is about Alexandra, Laura and Ruth but they're just a bit too generic for me, there's nothing special about them to be honest. 

Eoughen is growing on me. A little bit. He should be out in the next few weeks though.

Daniel should have gone yesterday. He did better, still should have gone though.

I don't know what those two were doing in the bottom two. Rachel, as much as I like her I could accept her in the bottom two but Austin?! I had him down to definately be in the final! As I said, Daniel should have gone.


----------



## GreenNeedle

Is it just me or is Cheryl Cole getting more and more annoying?

Danii is out of her depth and doesn't know what she's doing BUT seems to accept this, whereas Cheryl seems to think she is and expert.  Really getting on my nerves with her gobs**** 'having a go' at Simon.

Can we vote her off next week?  I would actually pick the phone up and dial if it were possible 

AC


----------



## Tom

Cheryl's just there to look good isn't she?


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Come on, Cheryl isn't that bad! If anything, Dannii or Louis should get voted off.


----------



## GreenNeedle

She is supposed to be there to look good .  problem is she looks like a skeleton these days.  She has 'lost' so much weight since she first 'came to fame' and did look quite nice then.  She just looks like a prettier version of posh now.


Tom - every week:

'x.  dont you ever tell me again that.....after that'

Just shut up woman and take a little criticism....from your boss!!!

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan

What. The. Hell.

Why did Laura go? I admit, she wasn't one of my favourites, but come on. She did sing funny though tonight, don't you think? Kind of all high and she didn't pronounce the words right, it was quite weird.

Well, all the same it wasn't the best show but it was pretty good.

JLS - still pretty average for me but I know a lot of people like them and I still reckon they'll make the final.

Eoghen - he's still growing on me slowly but surely. He won't make the final, sorry Simon but he's definately improving.

Alexandra - sort of one of my favourites now, but she still hasn't really done it for me. She'll probably make the final.

Ruth - kind of growing on me too and is on the same level of likeness as Alexandra for me probably. I don't think she'll make the final though. I prefer her when she sings when she's in the bottom two though. She always pulls it out of the bag then. Like they said before though, she doesn't have a region voting for her or anything because she's from Spain.

Rachel - I felt sorry for her. I know that's what they want us as an audience to do but I like her. I just wish I could pop through the TV, give her a slap and some advice to shut up. She's spoiling it for herself. I still like her though, she just needs one good performance and she'll be off I think but she needs to get her blahblahblahblah into gear.

Daniel - don't know what he's doing there still, but has got slightly better. Isn't as bad as he was originally. Should go though, especially over the people that have gone over the last couple of weeks.

It was such a shame about Diana. My dad said it was unfair that they still had to go ahead and vote someone out because she didn't sing, but I guess that's just the way the cookie crumbles. I agree that it was unfair but it can't be helped if you're ill, and the doctor did advise against it.

Is it just me or is Louis turning into a rude little Irish man too? That was a little bit below the belt when he went off at Cheryl.


----------



## GreenNeedle

Laura went because Rachel cried and Laura got a little too clever with the piano.  she didn't sing very well whilst she was playing it either.  The last part was much better but the mistake had already been made.  Add to that whilst being a great voice she has got more and more boring show by show IMO.  She's not someone you remember and her voice is getting stranger and stranger.  Reminds me of Cleo Lane sometimes and I'm just waiting for a scat to appear in each song.

Tonight I picked Ruth and Rachel.  Ruth because the spanish thing has run its course and she just doesn't have anything else for me.  plus she sings with a lisp.  Rachel because yet again she was rubbish!!!  Sick of hearing that she is doing it for her kids (or maybe she is because they would be better with a nanny whilst she goes round the world on tour working 16 hour days on promotion etc. )  Either way she has had her chance 5 times and only been close to good enough once (feelin good - 6/10)  She should be outta here.

Other opinions tonight were:

Eoghan - best performance and really starting to become a star.  His voice seems to get better each week.

Daniel - 2 weeks in a row and he's sounded really good.

Alexandra - Pretty weak.  Can't believe the judges thought she was so good.  Did they not hear the bum notes?  She does however have the best voice in the competition and for me also the best body and prettiest face BUT she is pretty boring like Laura.

JLS - Not as good as previous weeks but showing they are a class act.  I think they are defo finalists with Dian and probably at the moment Eoghan (unless the judges continue to fix Rachel staying in!!!)

And about time Simon and Louis put gobby Cheryl in her place.  How many weeks did she think she could gob off at 2 experienced pop impressarios.  Loved it when Louis said 'little miss celebrity, thinks she knows it all'  the westlife 'they've had more hits than you luv' was good too.

Hopefully Simon will kick her off after 1 season and get someone who either knows their place/knows their stuff.

If Diana is not fit to sing next week then I'm afraid she will have to go.  Can't be getting to a final without singing.

AC


----------



## Mark Evans

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Alexandra - Pretty weak



your joking right?    she was the best, and has been the most consistent singer through out.

as for diana, for me shes the best, but she should of gone this week. its not fair. how do you get through without signing. 

this program needs to be taken of our tv's. its just full of sob story's now. i have to watch/listen to it as my wife, for some strange reason, loves it.


----------



## Thomas McMillan

^ I agree about Alexandra and Diana, I don't think she should go though. I agree that it's unfair, but unfair as it is she's ill and was advised not to sing. It's not anyone's fault. It could have been made more fair somehow though, for example nobody goes but then the show would be running behind. It's just one of those things.


----------



## GreenNeedle

I've listened to it again on you tube and I have to admit there are only a couple of slight offs.  Sure it sounded worse when I heard it live but there ya go.!!!

Eoghan was surprisingly best tonight just for the fact that beforehand you would think 'he's got no chance with that weak voice' and somehow he came through with quite a lot of power.  Alexandra was on 'homeground' and should have been able to sing the whole song absolutely perfectly.  I'll bet she knows that song like she should know the way to my front door  but I still think she is a bit boring song and performance wise.  Everything is Diva style.  Too similar to everything else that has gone before.

Diana not performing was a first for X factor but I seem to remember Rik Waller on Pop Idol having a similar situation before having to concede a week later. So long ago I can't remember what happened for sure.

I think at the end of the day they should just get rid of the lowest vote.  Not have a sing off and let the judges decide.  If you are going to let the public decide who isn't in the bottom 2 then why not let them just vote who is the bottom.  Then they should get an itemised account of everyone who votes for Rachel and bar their numbers on Saturdays so that we don't have to listen to her messing up each week.  Daniel is not very good but at least he sings in tune for most of the song and doesn't forget the words.

AC


----------



## aaronnorth

i thought Eoghan was really good last night, Daniel wasnt bad, but come on he is never going to make a singer, he seriously needs to go.


----------



## GreenNeedle

You have to remember there isn't really a market for the 'older' singer anyway.  Its basically a nominal gesture to make it equal opportunities. lol.  Where is Steve Brookstein?  Daniel is just doing his best really.  The 'themes' don't really lend themselves to his style.



> your joking right?   she was the best, and has been the most consistent singer through out.



She has been the most consistent throughout without ever leaving her safety zone or style.  Even big band week she just did a Aguilera copy.  Every week a different Diva.  Boring.  Oh my god its Leona Lewis next week.  More of the same then. yawn.

I think they play with the format too much to giev themselves more leverage of who wins rather than have another Michelle McManus or Steve Brookstein (Or Leon Jackson) where they know they are a no-brainer commercially in the long run.

I think that is why Leona beat Ben the other year.  He was by far the more talented and his voice didn't 'hiccup' at the end of each sentence like hers but would he have sold as many records?  No.  Definately wouldn't have broken the RnB market (being a musician myself I still don't understand why they label anything black as RnB.)

Probs also the same last year.  They may make a little more from Leon than Rhydian.  I don't think they wanted either in the final but Rhydian had great stage prescence and a superb voice.  I didn't watch X Factor last year until I heard Phantom of the Opera coming through the wall (wife was watching) and then I watched the rest of the series.

This year they have made sure they can eliminate the crap before the end and they don't care ifthey get rid of a bit of talent on the way so long as they can get ratings while they are gambling on the ones they want being bottom 2.  I bet next time Daniel is in the bottom 2 they will HAVE to eliminate him in case he stays out of the bottom 2 from then on.  All the rest left are marketable and sellable including Ruth (even if they have to make their money from hispanic countries.)

Roll on next week.  Daniel or Rachel out (hopefuly Rachel)

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan

The theme to the show isn't Leone Lewis next week, she's just performing. The theme is 'Best of British'. e.g. Queen, Take That etc. It doesn't mean she's gonna do diva again.


----------



## GreenNeedle

fiver says she does. lol 

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Haha, yeah she probably will. But look at Leona Lewis, she did diva every week and she's the most successful and talented winner of The X Factor so fat IMO. You wouldn't catch Girls Aloud singing metal or Take That rapping.


----------



## GreenNeedle

Is true but Take That started in a period where there was no competition as did Girls Aloud.

The only competition that stayed alive whilst Take That were around were Boyzone and they only took off once Take That split.

Girls Aloud were marketed at a very different audience than other girl bands like Atomic Kitten and Sugababes.

Leona Lewis has the added bonus of having a black parent which makes her acceptable to both audiences in America.  She         has also been given more mainstream music now as Diva huge voices are not so fashionable at the moment.

Divas have had their day hence why Mariah and to some extent Alicia Keyes have sold out to the current 'RnB' soft beat sound and Whitney/Braxton et al have disappeared without a trace.

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Yeah. I think the reason that people like Alexandra sing diva songs is to prove that they can sing the belters.


----------



## GreenNeedle

Just like Karaoke I hate to say.  The charts are full of people who can sing belters but don't because they don't sell anymore yet when you go to a Karaoke everyone is singing the belters.  Strange.  They always sing them but they never buy them.

AC


----------



## aaronnorth

finally daniel has gone


----------



## Thomas McMillan

I think Eoughen is growing each week, both in confidence, vocally and probably also in popularity (certainly for me). He's not the best though.

I don't get the whole hype over JLS. I mean, they are good...yeah, just good. But, eveyrone I speak to loves them for some reason.

I think it's unfair that a lot of people have slated Diana that she couldn't perform last week. It wasn't her fault - at the end of the day, if you're ill and you can't sing then you can't sing. The doctor strongly advised against it. I'm glad she came back this week and people have got to acceptn that it's hard to get back into the swing of things after a week out, especially when you're still not 100%. When I heard that she was doing Yellow by Coldplay I thought ''that's the song for her, she's gonna nail it''. She didn't do as well as I thought she would but she was still amaze under the circumstances. 

Alexandra was the same old. As I thought, she did break away from diva but didn't do anything that special.

Ruth - same as Alexandra really - nothing special for me.

Rachel - she's back! I knew she had it in her and the second I saw that she was doing Amy Winehouse I knew she was gonna nail it. Can't understand why she was in the bottom two but I know that a lot of people don't like her. I still just want to jump into the TV and give her a slap so she shuts up though. 

And Daniel. He was getting better, but let's face it - he should have gone weeks ago. It's about time he went. I did think he was better this week but at the end of the day he just wasn't really in the same league as the others. 

I think Rachel and Ruth are in trouble soon. Rachel because not a lot of people like her and she's difficult in a lot of ways. Ruth because she doesn't appeal to everyone, same old and she comes from Spain, it's been said before that she doesn't have a particular town or city voting for her.


----------



## GreenNeedle

I think its Rachel and Alexandra that are the most at risk now.

Rachel because the only song she's nailed since her first audition was......the same song that she nailed at the audition.  Feelin good the other week was a lot better than her other performances but still not nailed.  People are fed up with the sob story too.

Alexandra because although she has the best voice by a mile of the final 12 she is just another Leona at the moment and is not deviating from that course at all.  She needs to show a bit of herself rather than that she can do a good emulation of the other divas.  ballads every week except for big band week when she......did an Aguilera copy.

I agree about Eoghan.  He is starting to show he's not as limited as everyone thought.

I thought Diane was pretty bad tonight.  bad song choice for her really.  Sounded good on paper but when you think about how she sings and her style it wasn't ever going to work really.  Should have done something like Mary Hopkins. lol

Jls are popular because they are basically a finished article.  the show will get them the publicity they need but they already work well together and just need the exposure.

Rachel out next week for me and hopefully Alexandra will pull out something different to save herself from going the week after.

Ruth is probs the most commercially viable of the lot because she will sell small amounts in the UK BUT she can be exported to South America and US where there is plenty of room for a hispanic singer that doesn't have the mumbled tones of Shakira (and we all know that the US is where the money is in music!!!  Watch this space. lol)  I think bottom 2 she will always be saved by the judges for this commercial reason BUT she won't win because when it comes down to the final 3 and the public vote counts they aren't bothered who can sell around the world and rightly so.  They will vote for who they want in the UK charts.

The final boohoo from me was OH Nooo at Leona Lewis.  For all the people who moan at Diana's end of sentence squeak I have been saying that Leona is even worse at it and YES she proved it....whilst murdering a great song (although at least she was in tune unlike Mariah last week and Girls Aloud the other week.)

It does peeve me (like Mary J Bilge<----  on 'one') when these big voice Divas cannot understand that the simplicity of the singing is what made these songs great.  They go off one in them and miss the point totally.  No acrobatics needed.  Keep it simple, keep it sensitive and don't sing over the instrumental sections.

Breath back now my weekly rant is over. lol

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Despite all fo this about Alexandra though, I'm starting to notice what everyone is saying about ''she doesn't moan'' etc. It's true, she doesn't, she's just enjoying the experience to the full. She does have a great voice but the thing is, it doesn't stand out enough. Whereas Leona had a great voice two years ago aswell, Leona stood out by a mile as the winner. Alexandra doesn't quite do that at the moment. But let's face it, we're never going to find another Leona. 

I'm not so sure about Ruth. If she went against an act like JLS, Alexandra or maybe even Diana then I think she might struggle.


----------



## Tom

Leona was awesome last night - Diana to win!


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Tom said:
			
		

> Leona was awesome last night - Diana to win!



Woo! I'm so with you on that.


----------



## GreenNeedle

I don't think a lot of Leona really.  good voice, and hits every note but without knowing her songs the first time I heard them I though it was Martine McCutcheon.

Like above though  Snow Patrol do that song just as U2 do 'One'.  Simple music, simple voice, no heroics.  She missed that point and the song doesn't carry the same weight when someone is trying to 'beat' the song.  That type of song does the work and the singer just needs to be a part of the song rather than trying to 'make' the song.  Poor choice by her management team in my opinion.

She's butt ugly to boot too.  I can't understand the fascination with her.  Alexandra is as good a singer, maybe better and prettier (which wouldn't take much) BUT its been done so she has a hinderance there.  She also showed whilst doing another song that works from it's simplicity (Joe Cocker - you are so beautiful) that she doesn't really understand the 'keep it simple' principle of the song.  Listen to Joe Cocker sing it live or not and you will notice he doesn't stretch his notes out at all.  He sings it simple and that is key to the sentiment of the song.  No need to make a note last 10 seconds!!!

It's much like a guitarist going mad with a Nuno Bettencourt solo in the middle of the song.  It wouldn't work BUT most talented guitarist/musicians would know that too and therefore wouldn't do it.  There are exceptions to the rule as always and they end up with the same result as the acrobatic warblers in that they miss the point of the simplicity.

AC


----------



## aaronnorth

Rachel is supposedly singing Rule the world by take that, sounds to me as though it will be a disaster?

http://entertainment.uk.msn.com/tv/real ... &GT1=61503

i dont believe evrything i see though, especially on shows like the x factor


----------



## Thomas McMillan

I think she might actually do okay with that one y'know


----------



## Thomas McMillan

It wasn't a great night tonight, but I think we've got a great bunch of singers left. 

JLS - I still don't get the whole hype about them, they wasn't good tonight but I still think they could make the final.

Eoughen - definately most improved and I quite like him now, never used to. He has a good chance of going far now I think. The last few weeks he has sang brilliant.

Diana - I still love her but I don't think she's been the same since she took a week off. I really hope she can get back on track because I think a lot of people have gone off her since then.

Alexandra - I've gone from being quite neutral with her, to liking her a bit and now not really liking her much. She's turned a bit scatty, and it's just the same old with her now. There's nothing unique about her, whereas there is something unique about the other contestants. I think she will make the final but I hope she doesn't win. She is a good singer though.

Ruth - she is a good singer, and has found her 'rock chick' niche, but I'm still not really feelin' her.

Well, Rachel has gone. I don't know if she could have gone, but even though I liked her I'm not sure she was getting much better and not many people liked her. JLS didn't sing great in the main show or in the sing-off, so they definately should have been in the bottom two. I knew they wouldn't go though.

I think Ruth will be next, with maybe Diana or JLS in the sing-off. 

I didn't think much of Take That - I don't know why they got their own night to be honest. I was quite impressed with Same Difference and Rydian was quite good aswell.


----------



## GreenNeedle

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> It wasn't a great night tonight, but I think we've got a great bunch of singers left.
> 
> JLS - They weren't awesome but still like I said a few weeks ago and a few pages back they remind me of the old groups like four tops, temptations etc and funnily enough thats the style they sang their song in tonight and it worked even though they weren't brilliant. They have chemistry which will get them to the final.  Their sing off was great I thought.  My wife asked me suspiciously why I was smiling, to which I replied I was enjoying their song, to which she replied. pfff you're laughing at black music!!!!  She is rather racist you know
> 
> Eoughen - I agree totally Thomas.  At the start I though he was there to make the numbers up and give the grandmothers someone to vote for but the last 3/4 weeks he has looked like a definate finalist.
> 
> Diana - Problem with Diana now is though she is different she is being the same different every week, if that makes sense.  Put that with the ill feeling the stupid Laura saga created I think she may struggle to get to the final.
> 
> Alexandra - Song started and I thought WOW she's trying something different. At last.  She needed too.  then after 10 seconds she turned into Beyonce and was off on the vocal acrobatics again.  Which Diva will she impersonate next week?  I agree - best voice in the competition - nothing new though and still boring.  Starting to get too full of herself as well.  Try singing something simple with no heroics and with some real feeling.  Passion is BS in songs when you don't believe it.
> 
> Ruth - She won't win but tnoight's performance was the best by anyone since the live shows began.  Reminded me of early Celine Dion before she went overly commercial and weepy.  I would like to hear Ruth do Think Twice or something similar.
> 
> Rachel had to go - Didn't sing that well, public hate her and in the space of one week (and access to the internet and newspapers!!!!) she turned from the mouthy, arrogant, sob story to the perfect angel tonight.  Should've gone ages ago.  Can't wait to hear her on this morning or Richard & Judy blaming everyone else for her leaving
> 
> Take that sounded great opening the show.  I was well impressed as I was when I recently found myself watching a live concert on terrestrial one boring sunday afternoon.  Still think Gary Barlows a tosser though. lol.
> 
> Same difference were good but reminded me of all this high school musical stuff and theres loads of it about at the mo.  yawn, yawn.
> 
> Rhydian -  There will never be as good, as consistent, as world class as Rhydian on X factor again.  Not a fan of musicals or Opera but I only started watching X factor last year when I heard Phantom of the Opera through the wall while wifey was watching it.  He is star quality and I find myself wanting to listen to him.
> 
> Who do I think will be bottom 2 next week?
> 
> I think the only safe ones are: Eoghan and......erm safe one.  Alexandra needs to do something different again without the acrobatics.  Diana needs to make different unsamey ????  JLS need to improve.   Ruth needs Spain to be allowed to vote.
> 
> AC


----------



## Mark Evans

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Same difference were good



now i was nodding at everything you said up until this point. andy, they are not good. i was close to being sick watching those pair.



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Rhydian - There will never be as good, as consistent, as world class as Rhydian on X factor again. Not a fan of musicals or Opera but I only started watching X factor last year when I heard Phantom of the Opera through the wall while wifey was watching it. He is star quality and I find myself wanting to listen to him.



so you'll be buying the album then?   



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Diana needs to make different unsamey ????



thats what she does.



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Ruth needs Spain to be allowed to vote.



no, ruth needs me   or the other way around


----------



## GreenNeedle

Saintly.  I thought they were good at doing what they were doing last night.  High School Musical suited them and they did it well.  The music/style is crap but they did it well

Will I be buying Rhydian's album?  I'll put it with the Michael Ball albums which are.....still at Andy's records  

Of course I won't be buying his album   but I may find myself halting my walk past the TV for 5 minutes if he is on before resuming.

I disagree about Diana.  She is different to all the others BUT she is now making every song sound the same.  I think she could do with some Blondie style again because for me that was her peak and the only one that was not like her other performances.

You can have Ruth mate.  I think she is sexy as and I fancied her rotten at the start but her teeth seem to be getting bigger and more horse like each week.  What a performance last night though, and without the aid of a 'make my lady lumps look even bigger' dress    She still small in comparison to my wife and therefore has to use her voice to impress me which she did. lol  One thing I wish is that they would stop using the Mariah Carey wind blowing her hair about every time.

Oh and Alexandra is much much prettier and sexier.  Bet she is RAF in real life though. lol

AC


----------



## Behold

I aggree with alot of the comments.

JLS and Diana in the final but as said there both not on form at the moment. 

ruth is ok but there is something about here im not liking. the large jaw maybe???

Glad rachel has gone

eoughen has got better but im not crazy about him

Alexandra is a great singer and ready to record but there is nothing special about her 


Same difference are annoying but they are great at what they do.


----------



## aaronnorth

> Same difference are annoying but they are great at what they do.



agreed, they are just pure cheese lol


----------



## GreenNeedle

Predictable but she didn't waste any time 

http://entertainment.uk.msn.com/tv/news ... &GT1=61503

negative media coverage?  Nothing to do with singing out of tune virtually every week, forgetting words and showing her arrogance on the show then?   

AC


----------



## Behold

I was waiting for

"Danni Ruined my career with her bad song choices and bad mentoring....."


----------



## GreenNeedle

Behold....Patience, that comment will come to be sure.

I just read that Same Difference were miming (wasn't watching as I was doing the washing up waiting for Rhydian. lol)

I take back all that I said, no wonder they sounded good 

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan

^ Y'know I thought they were miming! You couldn't really tell but it sounded recorded, so I said to my mum ''are they miming?'' and she replied ''no!'' so I left it.

Hmm...


----------



## oldwhitewood

I've got to put some thoughts on this can't resist it, using Thomas's thread here....

JLS - Good bunch of lads but IMO Walsh is giving them the wrong songs they need something more current and upbeat, also something which showcases their tight harmonies.

Eoughen - Don't like the lad, look at his eyes there is nothing behind them, no emotion, he won't make the final I am sure.

Diana - Awesome, really weird singer she makes very odd noises, squeeks, gurgles, it sounds as if she is malfunctioning somehow but it works. She I think could go on to have a half decent career given the right songs (i.e sufficient budget to secure the songs from the top songwriters).

Alexandra - She is a talented vocalist but sadly she won't win, I think they will see her as too similar to Leona Lewis.

Ruth - bloody awful, she's just belts the song out, it's like everything in the song is a vehicle to allow her to belt out some big notes at the end.

Rachel - thank god she's gone, awful.

I didn't think much of Take That - I don't know why they got their own night to be honest. I was quite impressed with Same Difference and Rydian was quite good aswell. - Yeah Rydian nailed it but he's as mad as a bicycle. Same Difference were brilliant  but they were certainly miming, there was a lot of autotune going on I think.


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Yeah! What an amazing show!

I think Eoughen didn't do that well tonight, his first performance wasn't up to par and that High School Musical stuff was just to get extra votes. I know you well Simon.

JLS were't too good first performance but were really good second, the best they've been throughout the competition I think. That performance made me like them.

Diana is back! She hasn't been herself for the last few weeks but this week I think she was great, although this is one of the few times I've been worried that she might have been in trouble. 

Alexandra was good. Even though her singing was crap in the first performance, it was a good performance nonetheless and her second vocals were great. I think she's gonna win, but I hope she doesn't!

I said a few weeks ago that I think Rachel and Ruth will be in trouble next. Rachel went last week and Ruth this week. Her performances weren't great - she seemed to shout the second one in particular. 

I don't know who will go next week, I think it depends on the performance but I think it'll be Eoughen. I reckon final two are gonna be Alexandra and Diana.

Mylie Cyrus was great, I really liked her. But Brtitney... YEAH! I used to love Britney back in the day and her performance tonight made me love her again. Even though she was miming, she was amazing. So buff too.

DIANA TO WIN!

That is all.


----------



## LondonDragon

Whats Eoughen and Diana still doing in the show????? Ruth did much better than both of them combined! oh well c'est la vie!


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Eoughen is still in the competition because he's got a lot of people voting for him and he's been the most improved contestant. 

Diana is still in the competition because she's been consistant and she's likeable.

Ruth was from Spain so she didn't have any part of the country voting for her, like Eoughen has Ireland voting for him. Her performances this evening were a let down. The first one wasn't great, and she shouted the whole way through the second one.


----------



## Tom

Britney's crap lol. She started going bad about 8 years ago and has got steadily worse IMO


----------



## GreenNeedle

This is the first time I totally disagree with you Thomas 

I thought from the performances that Eoghan was the only one that would be safe because he is improving week on week and did what he was given quite well.

Compared to the others:
Alexandra - I was pretty bored with the first performance and the second one just reiterates what I have been saying for a while.  Yet another Diva.  Best voice in the cop by a mile but if you watch her whole 'thing' is an collage of all that has gone before.  The aggressive finger pointing straight out of Whitney's repertoir.  The clothes and warbling is a mix of Christina and Mariah.  I was yawning by the end of the second performance too.  Great voice but there is a reason that Mariah and Whitney and Celine and Braxton disappeared.......The public got bored with the same old thing.  Mariah only came back to popularity by selling out to the (supposedly) 'RnB' sound <--------Please someone explain how this music is labelled RnB.

Diana - I though she was pretty weak last night and I am starting to agree with others on the net that she is starting to sound samey and the novelty is starting to wear thin.

Ruth - Went from best performance of the series last week to a 'shoutathon' this week.

JLS - Very weak on the first but came back quite well in the second.

All in all was a pretty poor week with not so great performances especially the first half which was due to the theme.  When I heard they were performing ' Britney's greatest hits' I said to my wife 'Are they all going to do the same song then?'  (Hit me baby one more time.)

Shows how commercial this show is becoming.  Was already commercial of course before but is getting to silly levels when you have Britney themed nights.  'guests' should have to sing live otherwise when they say 'it takes a lot to get up on stage and do this' at the end of their performance it is contradictory but then did anyone thing she would sing live?

I said to my wife after the performances Eoghan would be safe and probably JLS but I though Diana/Ruth would be the likeliest to go.

Next week wither Diana or Alexandra will go.

AC


----------



## GreenNeedle

Which version of Toxic is better?  Alexandras version or this one by Marillion? Live of course:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=__b1e00gl ... re=related

Thats what putting your own stamp on the song means!!!!

AC


----------



## Garuf

There are loads of Toxic covers, I've got a black metal and a hardcore cover of said song. 
I often find covers better than the original, for example, the postal services cover of phill collins. Or squarepushers rendition of love will tear us apart...


----------



## Superman

Whilst I'm not a fan of Ruth she is a good singer.
If Alexandra doesn't win then I'm a tea pot.


----------



## GreenNeedle

Been a bad year Clark. None of them are interesting, different and good singers.  Not a lot to choose from for a long career (or at least as long as Will Young) but Xmas No1 will recoup any money if needed (which I doubt it is!!!)

Alexandra best singer but yawn, yawn. lol

There a huge swathes of versions of Toxic on youtube and a couple of them I like - Industrial metal ones mainly.  Not overly into death metal.  Went off thrash when it just became noise.  I think Sepultura Chaos AD was the last thrash I bought but that had some awesome songs on it!!

AC


----------



## Superman

I'm just hate the "this is what I've always dreamed of", "its been a tough week", "I'm doing this for my family", "I've been through a lot" blah blah blah.


----------



## GreenNeedle

I think a lot of that is down to either:

The aptitude of the 'contestant'
The desperation of the 'contestant'
The image consultant(s)/media-press officer(s) working for the show

I think in mos cases the 'contestants' know they are doing it for themselves apart from some very severe cases of hallucination where the 'contestant' believes that they actually are doing it for someone else.

The one I hate is:

'I just want my Mum to be proud of me'

Wasn't she proud of you before?  You must have been such a waste of time all your life then.  I'm no hotshot really but I think my Mum is proud of me.

AC


----------



## aaronnorth

Did anyone watch TV Burp before it? When it was showing you Eoughans face when he is trying to get votes in lol -


----------



## Thomas McMillan

^ Yeah, haha I noticed that on the actual show last week. And 'the many face of louis walsh' aswell!


----------



## GreenNeedle

Put all the X factor contestants in a line.............

.........BRING ON THE WALL 

I would however settle for every 'hole' being larger as long as Rachel's was too small for her 

AC


----------



## aaronnorth

I love TV burp, i shouldnt of mentioned it as it could take over this thread lol - although as long as it is x factor related it isnt o bad


----------



## GreenNeedle

Did I not say a few pages ago how much more commercial Ruth would be than the others?  Seems Simon Cowell thinks the same as me when I said she wouldn't sell in the UK but would be easy to flog to the US hispanic community!!!

http://entertainment.uk.msn.com/tv/real ... &GT1=61503

AC


----------



## GreenNeedle

Well...after the first songs I have to order them as follows:

1 JLS - Great version - perfect for their style and their harmonies sound great when they sing softly together
2 - Eoghan - Though it would be a bad choice but he made it suit
3 - Should've done Sk8r Boi instead but not too bad
4 - Great singers should be able to sing the same note as the bassline even when singing low.  First time she's been out of tune.  Oh and yet again ....... boring.  Shes an impressionist, not a star.

I couldn't believe the judges said she was great either.  Even in tune it would've been a really bad song choice.  Did they not hear?

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Right, that's it - I'm not watching the final. I'm actually really annoyed.

First of all - what the hell is Eoughen still doing in the competition over Diana? Yes, he has improved. But let's be honest, he's reached his peak now and his peak isn't good enough for the final. His first song wasn't good enough and his second song was just cheesy and still not good enough.

JLS were okay, their first performance was good, their second still quite good even though it wasn't as special for me. I think they should have stayed, so my beef isn't as much with them.

Alexandra had a crap performance, I don't know what the hell Mrs Cole was thinking by giving her that song. Her second song was yet again, predictable and boring. I don't want her to win! She's getting way too big for her boots too.

Diana was amazing first performance, she was back in the game after the last few weeks and second performance was a bit of let down but still great. 

I think it's unfair that Cheryl didn't say anything about Simon's choice to give Eoughen an ABBA track, when Simon said about her choice of Dido. That's probably what got Diana out.

At the end of the day, Alexandra is obviously going to win. 

Quite frankly, I've lost faith in the British public.

P.S. Eoughen and Diana are not going out, mmkay?


----------



## Behold

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Right, that's it - I'm not watching the final. I'm actually really annoyed.
> 
> First of all - what the hell is Eoughen still doing in the competition over Diana? Yes, he has improved. But let's be honest, he's reached his peak now and his peak isn't good enough for the final. His first song wasn't good enough and his second song was just cheesy and still not good enough.
> 
> JLS were okay, their first performance was good, their second still quite good even though it wasn't as special for me. I think they should have stayed, so my beef isn't as much with them.
> 
> Alexandra had a crap performance, I don't know what the hell Mrs Cole was thinking by giving her that song. Her second song was yet again, predictable and boring. I don't want her to win! She's getting way too big for her boots too.
> 
> Diana was amazing first performance, she was back in the game after the last few weeks and second performance was a bit of let down but still great.
> 
> I think it's unfair that Cheryl didn't say anything about Simon's choice to give Eoughen an ABBA track, when Simon said about her choice of Dido. That's probably what got Diana out.
> 
> At the end of the day, Alexandra is obviously going to win.
> 
> Quite frankly, I've lost faith in the British public.
> 
> P.S. Eoughen and Diana are not going out, mmkay?



That sums it up near perfect!!! 

Watching diana's best bits was good as you forget how versitile she is. its not all the same as your led to believe!

Owen..(can't be ar$ed to spell his name) needs to go. Average performance with weak vocals lost in the background track. 

Alex i think had here worst performance ever with that first song.... admitidly here TB was very good. 

I like JLS and think there now my favs left in and hope they win despite it meaning louie winning...


----------



## aaronnorth

Alex knows she is good but always acts shocked when she gets through, to much of a drama queen...


----------



## GreenNeedle

I said to wifey that one of the girls would go.  Wasn't sure which though.

The Dido was a killer for Diana.  Poor song and only sang the second half well.  Her voice is too piercing for a Dido song too.

Alexandra put everything into her second song...........impression wise.  Sang Toni Braxton with the Mariah fairy hands plus Whitney microphone tapping and Beyonce's point to yourself cos you're good mannerisms.

She'd win Stars in your eyes but is the market there anymore for singer impersonators?  Joe Longthorne, Marti Kane.  Me thinks its more a blackpool cabaret market she should go for   Unless she develops some personality rather than mimicing her heroes.

I think Eoghan will win.  He does what he does, no fuss, no trying to be what he isn't.  Just plods along being himself.  Simon has got it right for him most of the way.  JLS stand a chance as long as Louis keeps their song choices sensible next week.  He's gone wrong a couple of times and should play to their soft harmonies.  'Tracks of my tears' would be a great choice for them as one of their songs.

No doubt the final will swing throughout like last year where Rhydian was miles in front with the first, then Leon pulled it level with the second and was much more suitable with the third.

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan

I hope to God that Alexandra doesn't win. I don't mind if it's JLS or Eoughen, just not her.


----------



## Joecoral

I am the only one who didn't like Diana and is glad she's gone then?


----------



## GreenNeedle

I liked Diana.  Just the last few weeks was getting a little bored with her.  Novelty maybe.  Something made her stand out for a while.

You're not the only one who didn't like her though.  Look on MSN and there are as many people who say she can't sing and is annoying as there are that say she is the only one that should win. lol

AC


----------



## LondonDragon

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I liked Diana.  Just the last few weeks was getting a little bored with her.  Novelty maybe.  Something made her stand out for a while.
> AC


Her annoying way of speaking was enough to put anyone off from watching her! lol spoilt little brat


----------



## Goodygumdrops

Lol,slightly off topic for an off topic thread,but did anyone hear Lilly Allen slagging Diana off o radio one.V.funny.


----------



## Thomas McMillan

No, what did she say?


----------



## Goodygumdrops

It was more what she sung,wasn't out and out rude,just that she goes eeeuuuhhh at the end of every word,suppose you had to actually hear it to appreciate it.


----------



## GreenNeedle

Should be taken as gospel then seeing as Lily Allen has such a good voice 

AC


----------



## Goodygumdrops

Yeh,she should stick to the funnies.


----------



## GreenNeedle

Good singer but............Yawn, Yawn....boring.

Needless to say another warbler on the radio which I no longer listen to anyway 

AC


----------



## Tom

> Good singer but............Yawn, Yawn....boring.



I'll be watching out for you in the auditions next time then yes?


----------



## Goodygumdrops

Well I thought she was amazing,the duet with Beyonce was out of this world.


----------



## aaronnorth

Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> Well I thought she was amazing,the duet with Beyonce was out of this world.



Beyonce made her look rubbish though     

I am not sure who i wanted to win, i am not keen on Alex or JLS.


----------



## Behold

She will never amount to much. I thought JLS were the best of the night.


----------



## GreenNeedle

I won't argue with her singing ability.  No question she has a superb singing voice but then so do thousands of brits.  The thing is what makes her different to them (does she have the X factor) and the answer i'm afraid is no.  12 live shows and 12 perfect immitations of other singers, their styles and their gestures.

She will do well as the female version of Joe Longthorne though.

Was a little disappointing this season after high expectations (pre judge's houses.)  All started to get a little boring with little 'real' talent and by the last few weeks I was quite bored with the whole thing.

Tom - I won't be auditioning because whilst I have a very good singing voice (I can sing in tune as well unlike many of the finalist), I can play guitar, bass and keyboard too.

However I am far too ugly (see avatar ) I don't have the body of an athlete.  I have much more to think about than pipe dreams of being a puppet at the beck and call of some music mogul's publicity ideals 24/7.

I have 2 children and so I think it better to 'Not do this for them' as that would mean they would see less of me 

I am far too honest to be interviewed in 'Take That' week saying.  'They're great, they've done it all.  What an experience' when I would really be thinking 'They're not too bad now but they were crap when they were young and popular with the teenies' and 'Is this the best act Simon Cowell could get?  He only needs to get 10 acts for 10 shows'.

So no....unless I lose interest in my children, get prettier, build my body up, lose my honesty, become a dreamer and not mind being pushed around for the sake of publicity....I will put up with moaning about the people who have so little in their lives that they think that this is life.

It is good to have a moan at the saddos that do think this though. lol

AC


----------



## Thomas McMillan

So, Alexandras won. I have to admit, I did come to like her a bit more... but just a bit. Beyonce did really make her look crap, though. I knew Beyonce coud sing, but I didn't know she was that amazing. 

The winners single was alright, not too bad but nothing amazing. 

Basically, Diana should have been there.


----------



## Goodygumdrops

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> So, Alexandras won. I have to admit, I did come to like her a bit more... but just a bit. Beyonce did really make her look crap, though. I knew Beyonce coud sing, but I didn't know she was that amazing.
> 
> The winners single was alright, not too bad but nothing amazing.
> 
> Basically, Diana should have been there.



My jaw was almost touching the floor at Beyonce's performance.I have one of her albums which I love,but omg,to be born with a voice like that.Superb.


----------



## GreenNeedle

All Beyonce needs to improve is to learn what an instrumental break is and stop singing (sorry warbling) over them.  A lot of these singers cannot bare any instruments to be heard when they themselves can do their acrobatics over these sections.

Music without meaningful lyrics is still music, Meaningful lyrics without music is Poetry!!!  Meaningless lyrics (like most of today's 'hip' music) without music is called gobbledegook.

These singers need to learn that without the music their songs would sound quite boring and also learn that sections with no vocal interference actually enhance a lot of songs!!!!

Take Mary Jay Bilge's ruination of U2's 'one' as the worst example and you will understand what I mean.

Best male singing voice in the world IMO - Freddie Mercury.  Did he sing over the breaks?  Did he do any acrobatics over the solos?  He could have because we all know how versatile his voice was but he knew his instrument's (voice) place within the song and the songs were much better for it.

Beyonce has a good voice yes but a lot of modern singers (Rihanna, Bilge, Beyonce) are very overated.  Nowhere near the standards of Aretha, Dionne, Whitney etc.  They had truly awesome voices in comparison.  We'll see how well Beyonce is doing once her body and face ages a little!!!

AC


----------



## Tom

I wouldn't say I agree with much of that at all, but each to their own, and Beyonce is doing plenty good enough for herself for being obviously such an average warbler


----------



## GreenNeedle

hype and publicity rule these days Tom.  If your media department aren't any good you don't get off the ground.  Take Rihanna as an example.  Do you think she has a good voice?

AC


----------



## Tom

She has a definitive voice and is a good recording artist but I wouldn't rate her live


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Alexandra, fastest selling single in Europe of all time, eh? 

I don't know who's buying her single, but someone must be 'cause it isn't me.


----------



## GreenNeedle

Tom as per what I said.  Media and Publicity.  Is she the best singer of all time?  No but she's just had the best publicity possible!!!!


These are the results of the voting from week 1 to 10!!!  Very interesting.
http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/blog/article/85144/

Eoghan was top for a lot of the weeks!!!  Alex nowhere until the end!!!!  Laura White was 4th from bottom then 3rd from bottom then 2nd from bottom before the furore of her exit.  

There is a great article on MSN. Very tongue in cheek but quite true in a humorous way:
http://entertainment.uk.msn.com/tv/bako ... &GT1=61503

AC


----------

